# new articles in meibukan online magazine



## Brian King (Oct 28, 2007)

I have found the online magazine meibukan ( http://www.meibukanmagazine.org/ ) a very interesting and valuable reference on martial art information and articles covering in depth many different arts and aspects of the arts.

For those that have read some of Systema instructor Kevin Secours previous work he has a great interview with Mikhail Ryabko in this months issue of Meibukan online magazine as well as two great articles one on FEAR and one discussing The physiological cost of harm. I know he has at least one other article in one of the prior issues that is well worth the time looking for.

There are also in this issue articles on Kobudo and also the Seibukan: The Shorin-ryu karate of Zenryo Shimabukuro

I have spent many hours reading back issues of this online resource and strongly suggest subscribng to this FREE online magazine.
http://www.meibukanmagazine.org/

Brian King


----------

